# Training Pads??



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Does any one has any idea if some of the training pads "attract" more than others or it is basically the same?
I do not know what to buy any more, including the spray that my hav loves to rub aginst!
Thnaks


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I've used Natures Miracle and another brand with baking soda in it.. Both are great!

Ryan


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*pads*

Are they good because they repell the smell or because they attract the pet to them for their natural functions?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

They all have the 'attractant' added to them. The natures miracle probably are best, as they are the thickest and absorb alot. Out brand have the baking soda included so that takes away the smell of the pee, but they do not seem as sturdy as the NM. I know others onhere that use the cotton washable pads to..

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I started out with some from PetSmart that were suppose to smell like grass....to make it easier to later train outside. Cicero just carried his toys to it and used it like his bed. I switched to another brand that was flimsy and he just wanted to shred it into a million pieces. I got the ones from Publics Supermarket...their brand...and he always used them and they are so thick and good. He will be 5 months this Friday and now goes outside and only uses the pad if we are gone a couple of hours.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Someone on here suggested buying people bed pads for incontinence. They are the same absorption properties as the puppy pads, at about 1/3rd the price. They do not have the attractant, obviously. I have not tried them yet because I had just bought a 50 pack of Nature's Miracle pads. They are great - no smell at all.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bringing back memories*

Ah I remember Riki shredding them to pieces. It was then that I realized what a shredder he could be. He has never chewed anything else in the house, shoes are safe, toys are safe except that they get wet and he throws them...but paper...

One of the challenges with pads is they look like carpet. Sometimes puppies get confused...how come I can pee on the paper that has edges but not the rug?

Linda


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I use the brand that's biodegradable. Don't remember the name but they seem to work pretty good...except of course when Brando decides to start ripping them apart while playing and then pees on the floor cause he's wondering how come I didn't put out any pee pads.... 4 days in a row now....


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout shredded the disposable pads, so we use the washable pads from poochpad.com.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola shreds any and all paper. Tom King recommended this pan which is perfect. She loves it. And you can use pee pads or newspaper. 
www.wizdog.com


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Lola shreds any and all paper. Tom King recommended this pan which is perfect. She loves it. And you can use pee pads or newspaper.
> www.wizdog.com


We bought one of those for Shadow, the shredder, and I also tried to use it w/Tori, too. Neither of them would use it. I think it may have been because it felt strange on their feet. :suspicious:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Suzy joins in with the shredding group. The pee pee pads are either a nice place to rest or super fun to tear up. Beware of quiet puppies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby love to shred paper, cardboard tubes, tissues, etc, but have never shredded their pee pads.


----------



## TheCoach (May 5, 2008)

Coach likes the "Simple Solution: Stay at Home" pads that are available at Petsmart or PetCo. I started with the Simple Solution: Jump Start line with the adhesive strips on the back that stuck to NOTHING! I hoped that would prevent him from dragging it around the house with him, but the adhesive wasn't sticky enough. However, I've discovered that the Stay at Home version is a much higher quality than the other brands - even Nature's Miracle pads - and spraying the edges with Bitter Apple chewing deterrent prevents him from carrying them around!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a plastic thingy that goes around the edges of the pee mat. Basically you sandwhich the edges of the pee pad between it. That way they can pee on the pad but not grab it and shred it. It works great. The only problem is that I have to wash it frequently because Brando sometimes catches the edges.


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have a problem with a shredder. I have a pup who will only pee on the pad once and then will not touch it again. I have resorted to folding it in half flipping it so I get the most use out of it, but he's become wise to my ways and if it doesn't suit him he just pees beside it. Fortunately, he is primarily outside trained. I only use the pee pads for night use and as back up for rainy days or emergencies. Giotto doesn't warn me when he has to to out (if he does, I am clueless to his efforts) so, this is just for those moments he has to go and he's in the house. Eventually I would like to wean him from that and I do think if I removed them he would be fine since he does most of his business outside anyway, but I do like the security of having them and not worrying about accidents on my carpets. My only issue other than Giotto's pickiness about using them more than once is the cost. It's such a waste, but they do work better than newspaper. I am now buying the OUT! ones from WalMart. They are $6+ for 32 and that seems to be the best deal I have found. They aren't as nice as the Nature's Miracle, but they are much cheaper.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I have shredders. My breeder used the litter box with Tucker and I love it! He only uses it in the ex-pen if I am gone for several hours otherwise he goes outside. I too worried about the pee pad/rug similarities.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> I have a plastic thingy that goes around the edges of the pee mat. Basically you sandwhich the edges of the pee pad between it. That way they can pee on the pad but not grab it and shred it. It works great. The only problem is that I have to wash it frequently because Brando sometimes catches the edges.


Imused the pad holder when I got Kodi, and it worked fine. No shredding of pee pads. But, Shelby didn't like the plastic holder, so eventually I stopped using it. They don't shred the pee pads. Right now they don't use them very often, only if the weather is real bad.


----------

